# 21st street pond fish



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone no what kind of fish are in there? I went a couple days ago and saw tons of carp.
Can you bowfish there? How should I fish it?
thanks


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

There are some trout in it, but i sure as heck wouldn't want to touch one.... that place is pretty nasty.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

No bowfishing allowed(city and county ordinance i think).
There are crappie, catfish, LMB, trout, and probably a few non-native species.


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks. To bad we cant bowfish!!!!


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you ever seen the fish on the intro to the Simpsons? You know, the one jumping around in the water right down stream from Homer's Nuclear power plant. Did you notice the fish had three eyes? That is the kind of fish you find in the 21st street pond. And occasionally you can snag a cadaver. The lake sits next to the land fill. Hint hint.


----------

